# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  possible asbestos?

## jamskof

hi guys, im building a drain in the back and i need to demolish the old pipe in the picture and also the odd looking concrete border looking thing, this was done by previous owner, have no idea what the little border / wall lookingthing is. a plumber said the pipe isnt asbestos, just terracotta, but the little wall thing im not sure, has anyone seen this product or recognise the texture? 
images on link below.

----------


## johnc

Bog basic concrete, nothing to worry about

----------


## jamskof

just to be specific, im talking about the pipe, and the little wall with the horizontal stripe and core section that is speckled?

----------


## pharmaboy2

Hard to see what you are 5alking about - but the pipe looks ceramic or concrete sewer pipe.  There’s a bit of possible fibre cement sheet type material that might be Insitu formwork running parallel to the pipe, which would be fairly obvious that it wasn’t concrete if tapped with a hammer

----------


## phild01

jamskof, please use this site's image uploader.  It aids future reference by others.

----------

